# Lining Paper for walls



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

A rather banal little enquiry but looming large for me. 

I am trying to find a shop/supplier of wallpapering lining paper, in the Valencia city area.

In Spanish it's _papel de revestimiento_ but putting that into web searches (till I'm blue in the face) has not brought up lining paper but printed/design/patterned wall paper. My builder - actually he's a plumber so not clued up on decor but is the boss of the team - suggested Leroy Merlin but they only do patterned stuff.

Amazon.es sell it but it's €15 delivery - from UK! And as Wickes do 40m rolls of it for 8 quid, that's a bit steep.

Any ideas?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Someone's bound to want to ask, so I will WHY?

In Spain you either plaster the walls with fine plaster or leave them rough.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Someone's bound to want to ask, so I will WHY?
> 
> In Spain you either plaster the walls with fine plaster or leave them rough.


Rats! I thought someone had come up with the answer, chop-chop.

The plaster on my walls, where it is not new and lovely, as in kitchen and bathroom, is not 'rough' but damaged from decades of dings, bumps, things being inserted and pulled out again, subsequently badly repaired - and then, to add insult to injury, where the chasing has recently been done for new cabling, sockets and switches - all over the place in every room - the making good has not lived up to its name. Let's call it 'making a dog's breakfast'.

So I have walls which are a mess - not authentically quaint and interestingly 'rough' - just a mess.

See Exhibit A. The only way round this sort of barker's repast is lining paper.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> Rats! I thought someone had come up with the answer, chop-chop.
> 
> The plaster on my walls, where it is not new and lovely, as in kitchen and bathroom, is not 'rough' but damaged from decades of dings, bumps, things being inserted and pulled out again, subsequently badly repaired - and then, to add insult to injury, where the chasing has recently been done for new cabling, sockets and switches - all over the place in every room - the making good has not lived up to its name. Let's call it 'making a dog's breakfast'.
> 
> ...


You can do what you like, but that's not the only solution. 
It looks like you've got gotelé on the walls. That can be reapplied all over.
You can get all the gotelé scraped off and then replaster with smooth plaster.
Scrape it off and paper.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You can do what you like, but that's not the only solution.
> It looks like you've got gotelé on the walls. That can be reapplied all over.
> You can get all the gotelé scraped off and then replaster with smooth plaster.
> Scrape it off and paper.


Ha! Our whole house has it,except the kitchen and bathrooms which are tiled, but I didn't know what it was called till now. I've just got used to it. If I have to repaint smooth bits I just dab it with screwed-up kitchen paper to get the effect.

Cómo quitar el gotelé tú mismo


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't think lining paper and ordinary wallpaper would give a very good result over lumps and bumps in walls. We used to have that problem in our UK house and wallpaper just seemed to highlight the imperfections - the only type that worked was blown vinyl with a relief pattern but I've never seen that here and it would probably look a bit weird.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think lining paper and ordinary wallpaper would give a very good result over lumps and bumps in walls. We used to have that problem in our UK house and wallpaper just seemed to highlight the imperfections - the only type that worked was blown vinyl with a relief pattern but I've never seen that here and it would probably look a bit weird.


Have to agree, lining paper is for covering minor imperfections before paintings, it's not going to cover lumps and bumps.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Gotelay is the devils work, I hate it. Seems little more than pure laziness.
Especially when it has been painted over which seals it in so it can't be steamed and scraped off, sanding is a ridiculous idea too.

We looked into wall paper, there is some stuff that is padded especially for this type of problem but it was way too expensive. 
In the end we have found a plaster that works pretty well to go over it but lets just say it is rustic style.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You can do what you like, but that's not the only solution.
> It looks like you've got gotelé on the walls. That can be reapplied all over.
> You can get all the gotelé scraped off and then replaster with smooth plaster.
> Scrape it off and paper.


The best bit about this advice is "You can do what you like". That is mighty reassuring. 

Like another commenter, I have now learned what this bobbly abomination is called. And as someone else has opined, I agree that it is the work of the devil. It is horrible - ghastly. The Spanish version of Artex. Awaaay with it!

As for "you can get it all scraped off". Yes - but as my old mum used to say "Who'se going to pay the man?" Well, I'm the man and nobody will pay me. And the result of scraping it all off will be a surface equally as bad. 

I did ask my builder to skim over it. He agreed but somehow, despite proddings, it wasn't getting done and then, all of a sudden, "We're finished! Byeee!"


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Ha! Our whole house has it,except the kitchen and bathrooms which are tiled, but I didn't know what it was called till now. I've just got used to it. If I have to repaint smooth bits I just dab it with screwed-up kitchen paper to get the effect.
> 
> Cómo quitar el gotelé tú mismo


My profoundest sympathy.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think lining paper and ordinary wallpaper would give a very good result over lumps and bumps in walls. We used to have that problem in our UK house and wallpaper just seemed to highlight the imperfections - the only type that worked was blown vinyl with a relief pattern but I've never seen that here and it would probably look a bit weird.


I have no intention of hanging regular wall paper over the lining paper. I agree that, depending on the pattern, bumps would show up. A design with vertical lines or some form of grid pattern would be particularly bad.

The plan is - and I have done it before numerous times and I know it will work, is h/d lining paper - possibly two layers, horizontal followed by vertical, depending on how bad the wall is - followed by white paint. I know for a certainty the bumps will disappear, as will be dreadful gotele


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Have to agree, lining paper is for covering minor imperfections before paintings, it's not going to cover lumps and bumps.


Not so. I have used heavy duty lining paper on walls in Victorian UK houses as bad - worse - as I have here and it works. Sometimes you need to do a horizontal hang followed by a vertical hang to really do the job but, followed by a plain, light emulsion - white is best, obviously - the bumps disappear.

I am referring to walls that started life as sound flat surfaces and have since deteriorated. I'm not referring to interior walls that look like they should be exterior walls, with gekkos living in the cracks.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Gotelay is the devils work, I hate it. Seems little more than pure laziness.
> Especially when it has been painted over which seals it in so it can't be steamed and scraped off, sanding is a ridiculous idea too.
> 
> We looked into wall paper, there is some stuff that is padded especially for this type of problem but it was way too expensive.
> In the end we have found a plaster that works pretty well to go over it but lets just say it is rustic style.


The devil's work indeed. The trick is lining paper of sufficient weight and possibly two layers, horizontal followed by vertical. It's the trad way with this problem and it works.

As I am at two with rustic - my flat is <5 mins Pl Ayunt, Valencia - and everything so far has been themed low key, laid back, a blizzard of white, with grey and black and chrome - you get the idea - a rustic element is not an option.

So, after all the input, for which many thanks, does anyone actually have an answer - where can I buy lining paper?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> .
> 
> So, after all the input, for which many thanks, does anyone actually have an answer - where can I buy lining paper?


In the UK


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are some ideas here for revistimiento de paredes with wood or tiles
Revestimiento de pared - Leroy Merlin

looks good to me
Revestimiento de pared ULTRAWOOD TEAK TOSCANI Ref. 19216715 - Leroy Merlin


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In the UK


Quite so. There's some top quality stuff on ebay.uk and delivery is quite reasonable if the order is for 5 or 6 rolls x 20m.

But, apart from the horrible gotele + cable chasing mess in the despacho, I have decided to descend from Mt Perfection and go with the Field-Nation Theory of Black Lines everywhere else.

This theory was developed when me and my pal John Field were doing decorating for money. As time is money, we used to put on a layer of paint and then, if black lines or other evidence of needs-filling were still visible, do the filling then. Followed by another go with the paint. Amazing how much time that saves. One can get a bit precious with the filling thing.


----------



## marielouiseclaringbould (Oct 15, 2021)

chrisnation said:


> A rather banal little enquiry but looming large for me.
> 
> I am trying to find a shop/supplier of wallpapering lining paper, in the Valencia city area.
> 
> ...


I´m in exactly the same situation.......I´m going around in circles! I´ve covered the wall in polystyrene 2mm and want to line the walls before I paint.
If you get any joy please let me know.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Wallpaper 144010 Maku-Vlies online shop | wallcover.com


Maku-Vlies Wallpaper 144010 ✔ Color: White ✔ Quality from AS-Creation ✔ Fast Shipping ✔ Buy now online on wallcover.com




www.wallcover.com





Looks like free delivery to Spain via ups


----------



## marielouiseclaringbould (Oct 15, 2021)

stevesainty said:


> Wallpaper 144010 Maku-Vlies online shop | wallcover.com
> 
> 
> Maku-Vlies Wallpaper 144010 ✔ Color: White ✔ Quality from AS-Creation ✔ Fast Shipping ✔ Buy now online on wallcover.com
> ...


Thanks for that. Im following up a promising link in Gibraltar on Monday....will let you know.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe it could be helpful..Lining paper, in German Makulatur (waste paper ) , used to cover walls from scratches etc.
you can buy rolls or powder like glue.
f.i. https://www.tapetenmax.de/makulatur-88-pro-erfurt-karton.html


----------

